# Offended by thread replies.



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wanted someone else's take on when someone replies to a thread that you have put your suggestions on. I had made a suggestion to someone what breed their chickens may be, I am NOT an expert by any means but someone posted a reply that cut me down! How do you normally deal with that?? How do you not get offended when someone suggests that you have no idea what your talking about? I really dont want to quit the Chicken Forum but I dont like that feeling. Any Suggestions?? Possibly I just need a thicker Hide?? lol


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Anytime you get your feathers in a hackle (like my pun?), you should click on the red triangle and report the post as offensive. Chances are the mods are already aware of the problem but it allows them to rectify the situation before we lose a great member here.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

lbcoats said:


> Just wanted someone else's take on when someone replies to a thread that you have put your suggestions on. I had made a suggestion to someone what breed their chickens may be, I am NOT an expert by any means but someone posted a reply that cut me down! How do you normally deal with that?? How do you not get offended when someone suggests that you have no idea what your talking about? I really dont want to quit the Chicken Forum but I dont like that feeling. Any Suggestions?? Possibly I just need a thicker Hide?? lol


My apologies. I truly did not mean to offend. The 'some' was not meant to be offensive - just recognizing that several people had identified as a breed but that IMO the google pictures of the other breed looked more applicable.

I know next to nothing about chickens - just what I see on the Internet. Sorry for the poor choice of words. I also tend to type things on my phone when I get a minute. Perhaps I should be the one to quit the forum since I am so offensive.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Time for a group hug!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Guess I missed reading the thread this pertains to. Everyone, including mod's don't know everything there is to know about chickens. That would be impossible. We're all just here to hang out, help each other out with sharing what we do know, making suggestions as to where to find out more info as needed, learn as we go, laugh a little, share a lot, and simply have fun. Now, big smiles everyone and group hug!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The Ignore list works for some folks ... Check under "My Account" Top right then controll panal.

Other times, you just need to let it go ... I found out that some folk didn't care for and were "Offended" by the fact that my chickens are not pets but food for the table. 

But that is alright, we are all different folks from different places and we may see things contrary to norms from others.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Usually I try to be more diplomatic and include "IMO" or "I think". I missed it on the offending post. If you go back to that post and read the "some people" with a sneer, then I can see how it is highly offensive. When I wrote it, I was tying into the conversation - some people think but I don't. I did not mean to sneer, and I should have taken more care in my wording. 

There are lots of causes for offensive posts - someone is having a bad day, a hot button issue is being discussed, words are not chosen well. Unless someone has a pattern of offensiveness and does not provide useful info, I personally wouldn't use the flag or ignore feature. The OP can look at my threads and decide for him/her self whether to accept my apology for a poorly written post or write me off as a bad egg.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I've learned to use the delete button. People tend to say hurtful things because they aren't face to face with the other person.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

As with most internet communities, sometimes there are words written which could be considered "off" or "offensive", but with clarification, all seems forgiven.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

The biggest problem with a social media where there is no personal interface to see body language etc. just focus on the fact that everyone on this forum has come together because they have a common interest. Opinions may differ, but that isn't always a bad thing. I agree with the group hug! I hope no one leaves, I don't believe any of you are a 'bad egg'


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> Anytime you get your feathers in a hackle (like my pun?), you should click on the red triangle and report the post as offensive. Chances are the mods are already aware of the problem but it allows them to rectify the situation before we lose a great member here.


Havasu as always is correct.

Flag it and the mods and I can take care of it.


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

*Close Thread*

THANKYOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTFUL ADVICE! I just want to end this thread by saying that it was very nice of BigECart to apologize even though it was not meant the way I took it and I want to recoginize that I can sometimes misread things and have to remember that everyone has a right to their opinion and i shouldnt be offended if it doesnt match mine I will try to take the comments in the future with a grain of.....wheat?? lol


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

lbcoats said:


> THANKYOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTFUL ADVICE! I just want to end this thread by saying that it was very nice of BigECart to apologize even though it was not meant the way I took it and I want to recoginize that I can sometimes misread things and have to remember that everyone has a right to their opinion and i shouldnt be offended if it doesnt match mine I will try to take the comments in the future with a grain of.....wheat?? lol


Group hug, as 'some' have suggested!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

lbcoats said:


> ...made a suggestion to someone what breed their chickens may be....someone posted a reply that cut me down! ...


Keep in mind that a written post doesn't reflect the Poster's body language.
Sometimes what you wrote and what I read isn't what you meant.
Or someone like me being too brief because I'm trying to focus thru trifocals on a 3" iPhone screen while trying to type with thumbs.
And some people are just jerks!

The Jerks that reply to my posts, I just ignore and don't respond back too them. Why have of a battle of wits with an unarmed Poster?


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

You have to take each comment accordingly. There are those who will simply disagree with your opinion which is fine. Like in any conversation, you are going to have that happen. In like any conversation, those posters that go beyond simple comment and go to lengths to attack your opinion, and believe me you get them on all forums, you have the choice to either ignore them or report them to the mod to handle. 
Also a thick skin does help at times too


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Around our homestead my wife is the farmer, she knows all the animal stuff. I'm the builder-n-fixer, and only know enough about our animals to get by and take care of them when she's not here.
For this reason, I refrain from posting much about different breeds, feeds, etc. because I know enough to know I don't know enough.
I do try to help out when I can here, I've been here since almost the beginning and only have a few dozen posts. Now y'all know why.
But I do enjoy our hens, and fresh eggs are proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

toybarons said:


> You have to take each comment accordingly. There are those who will simply disagree with your opinion which is fine.........Also a *thick skin does help at times* too


Took the words right outta my mouth!!! Heck even when I'm agreeing with people they get offended at times....90% of these posts especially those "what breed is this" comes down to a WAG = Wild A$$ Guess or an opinion so dont let someone with another perspective get you down!!!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

There are also times when we are simply wrong and need to take it as such. I know very well how it feels to have my opinions stomped under foot (although not on this forum). There is a time when we need to take these things as men and women and let it shape us into upright, honest characters. I don't believe any of us are flawless. I have found great freedom in letting others speak into my life and help bring out the flaws and then, with their help work on correcting them. I suppose most of us like to be right,  but its very obvious none of us will be right all the time , it also helps to create a compassion in my heart for others that I misunderstand or misunderstand me and to be careful with what my fingers type on a keyboard, another thing that I have found very helpful is to think 3 times and type once. If we can control our tongues and minds there will be a lot less hurt feelings. We as humans do have the ability to reason together and to work things out between us (it seems like an art that is almost lost). If there is a question on how someone meant something, we do have the option of sending a private message and asking, but be sure to ask in a non threatening manner, I reckon all of us know what it feels like to be asked a threatening question, if it doesn't seem nice for others to do it to us, then let's not do to others. As I mentioned earlier, sometimes those things are for our benefit, we just don't see it right away because it hurts so much. If we take some time and let our emotions cool off we can usually see that it helps us to become more thoughtful and considerate of our fellow human beings. Whatever you do, don't go down the path of hating that person it only leads to more misery and we have enough of that already. 
Sincerely, Jonathan


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*That's what I'm here for!*



7chicks said:


> Guess I missed reading the thread this pertains to. Everyone, including mod's don't know everything there is to know about chickens. That would be impossible. We're all just here to hang out, help each other out with sharing what we do know, making suggestions as to where to find out more info as needed, learn as we go, laugh a little, share a lot, and simply have fun. Now, big smiles everyone and group hug!


That's what I'm here for. Fun, info, (good or bad) and the stories that go with them. I've been around chickens nearly all my life. It's just since I retired that I'm having fun with them. I have an old, 1960, book on chickens that I refer to for lots of stuff. Trouble with the book is all the pictures are black and white.

I don't think any of us know everything there is to know about these chickens but it's fun to hear opinions and "what's I do's".  I don't want to have a thick skin. Winter dries it out the way it is.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

havasu said:


> Anytime you get your feathers in a hackle (like my pun?), you should click on the red triangle and report the post as offensive. Chances are the mods are already aware of the problem but it allows them to rectify the situation before we lose a great member here.


I agree 100%


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

any post that is offensive to you just report the post and we can take a look at it and remove if nessesary.


----------

